# i7 liquid cooling



## turbost2

Looking for a liquid cooling system compatible with the new i7 processors. I have been unable to locate anything. Does know of or can provide a link to a liquid product that can be purchased for the i7. THX


----------



## dai

swiftek
http://www.swiftnets.com/


----------



## Timmy_j

hey check out gigabyte, i too have been looking for a water cooling system for the i7.

http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Products...oling&ProductID=2341&ProductName=3D Galaxy II


----------

